# what size plow and disk for 8 n tractor



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

I just got 2 8n ford tractors no equipment except grader blade,what size plow and disk should i buy for 8n ford. thanks Ray also need lug titrs for 1 tractor Im in north eastern ky


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Ray, welcome to the tractor forum. 

A Ford 8N will pull a two bottom plow with no problem. My father preferred 12" plows versus 14" plows. The 8n I used had rear wheel weights (and maybe loaded tires - I don't remember). I think a 6 ft disc (mounted on the tractor) may be all you can pull.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have used a two row breaking plow with an 8n for decades. You need a disc that is just as wide as the tire tracks and not real heavy as the 8n lift is not very strong.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I would say there is no standard answer to this.
When I first got started with this tractor stuff I had a good running Ford 2N. I found a good 2 14 Dearborn plow for it. It was pretty helpless in our heavy clay loam soil and I mostly just spun my tires. So I found a set of rear wheel weights -300 lbs per side and put those on. It did better but it was still a very hard pull for that tractor and I felt like I was abusing it.
Then I found a 1 16 Ferguson plow and boy did that plow nice behind that little N and I got more done quicker then I could with that 2 14 plow.
I could plow deeper and in 2nd gear instead of first so it rolled the furrows over better. 
So it really does depend on how your tractor is set up and more importantly, what kind of soil you have and also if it has been plowed before or if you are trying to cut some rooty old sod that hasn't been plowed in years.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Vanman08 said:


> I have used a two row breaking plow with an 8n for decades. You need a disc that is just as wide as the tire tracks and not real heavy as the 8n lift is not very strong.


My neighbor had to add a top-link hydraulic cylinder to assist his 8N to boost the lift ability on the machine. It's the only way to get that 6FT wide dual row disc harrow up off the ground. 

You are right, these 75 year old machines need the extra lift ability.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Type of soil will also help dictate size of breaking plow required. I'll challenge anyone to bring their Ford 8N & 2 bottom plow to demonstrate how the 8N wouldn't pull the 2 bottom plow in my soil. Back when I utilized a moldboard I utilized my JD 4255 @ 120+ HP to pull a MF 6X14'' semi-integral moldboard & that was a load for my tractor


----------

